# Recently purchased Mercedes 207d Autotrail Navajo



## 128188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all
I've recently purchased a merc 207d autotrail navajo on a b-reg. It's been dry stored for the last 9 years and the leisure battery is knackered. So i am going to purchase a new 110ah battery. I also want a portable generator capable of recharging the batery, does anyon have any reccomendations?

Sam


----------



## smiffsoft (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm another recent Merc 207D based Autotrail n00bie. Welcome to the boards.

Paul


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Have you thought about solar panels instead of a Gennie? No noise, no smell and no having to chain it to your van when leaving it outside?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sam
The van should have a built in charger for use when on mains hook up.
I would go the solar panel route as well but if funds are against the £600 costs, then consider buying 2 x 110 amp leisure batteries. That should see you ok unless you are spending lots of time in the van away from hook up and over the dark and cold winter months. If that's the case I would still go for 2 batteries and a Honda or Kipor 1000 watt generator if it's only to charge the batteries with. If you want to use it for anything else, microwave, toaster, kettle, hairdrier (not all at the same time!) I would go for a 2000w
Enjoy the van


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Planet loaned us a couple of their own brand gennies for the recent Global rally and they seemed to perform very well, may be worth giving Simon a call (he's a member here).
http://www.planetgenerators.co.uk

Also sold by Outdoorbits here:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/planet-generators-c-156_6_140_141.html


----------

